# ATF "Rethinking" Nitrocellulose



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Me thinks that they were again avalanched with opposition regarding something that they thought that they could quietly slip by.

The War on Guns: ATF Nitrocellulose Addendum: Authorized Practices Not Affected (Yet)


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It's not the Government that pays for the ammo , It's the tax payers , so we get screwed both ways , if they do this crap . So I am stocking up on as much ammo as I can for the next 4 months or so .


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Re-thinking, yeah, that's it. Maybe they should have gotten some real technical advice before they went ahead with this ridiculous assertion that nitrocellulose is a high explosive.

I worked with it for years, formulating high-end automotive lacquers. As long as it's kept moistened, it's not explosive. Even if it dries, all it will do is burn like unconfined black powder.


----------



## ScientistPrepper (Aug 30, 2016)

Sorry for the very uninformed question, but here it goes: What is nitrocellulose used for in firearms/ammunition? And what % nitrogen in the nitrocellulose is used for those applications?

We use nitrocellulose in the lab in biology experiments where we transfer proteins to it for analysis. I need to check the % nitrogen, but I'm guessing its pretty low. It's most likely too low to use for firearms/ammunition applications, but it might be worth a look. 

Again, sorry for the very basic question.

ScientistPrepper


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

ScientistPrepper said:


> Sorry for the very uninformed question, but here it goes: What is nitrocellulose used for in firearms/ammunition? And what % nitrogen in the nitrocellulose is used for those applications?
> 
> We use nitrocellulose in the lab in biology experiments where we transfer proteins to it for analysis. I need to check the % nitrogen, but I'm guessing its pretty low. It's most likely too low to use for firearms/ammunition applications, but it might be worth a look.
> 
> ...


Nitrocellulose is basically cotton treated with nitric acid:

3HNO3+ C6H10O5 → C6H7(NO2)3O5 + 3H2O

It is about 12% nitrogen by weight. It is a component of some gunpowders, and can be used as a propellant itself. It is sometimes called 'guncotton'. Technically, it deflagrates rather than detonates.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Nitrocellulose is basically cotton treated with nitric acid:
> 
> 3HNO3+ C6H10O5 → C6H7(NO2)3O5 + 3H2O
> 
> It is about 12% nitrogen by weight. It is a component of some gunpowders, and can be used as a propellant itself. It is sometimes called 'guncotton'. Technically, it deflagrates rather than detonates.


Ohh okay, thanks now I know ...... wait a sec, what did ya say again?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It seems the problem is with the fireworks industry.

Businesses going out of business are finding unmarked, imported products and have been asking the ATF for guidance. This, it seems, is what got all the convoluted crapola rolling around.


----------



## ScientistPrepper (Aug 30, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Nitrocellulose is basically cotton treated with nitric acid:
> 
> 3HNO3+ C6H10O5 → C6H7(NO2)3O5 + 3H2O
> 
> It is about 12% nitrogen by weight. It is a component of some gunpowders, and can be used as a propellant itself. It is sometimes called 'guncotton'. Technically, it deflagrates rather than detonates.


I understand the concept of using it as gun cotton and as a propellant itself. Are there actually cartridge rounds that use it in that form or is it more for muzzle-loading applications?

When it's used in gun powder, what form is used? Some kind of powdered form? That must be super fun to try and make...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> It seems the problem is with the fireworks industry.
> 
> Businesses going out of business are finding unmarked, imported products and have been asking the ATF for guidance. This, it seems, is what got all the convoluted crapola rolling around.


Those darn Sconis!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

ScientistPrepper said:


> I understand the concept of using it as gun cotton and as a propellant itself. Are there actually cartridge rounds that use it in that form or is it more for muzzle-loading applications?
> 
> When it's used in gun powder, what form is used? Some kind of powdered form? That must be super fun to try and make...


Nitrocellulose is further compounded to make various forms of gunpowder. It's pressed and shaped to control the rate of burning. It's not used by itself as a propellant anymore, so far as I know, but I think NASA uses it on their rockets in some form.

Haven't you read Jules Verne's "From the Earth to the Moon"? He used guncotton to blast his capsule from Florida up to Luna.


----------

